# what to do with all those quilts?



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

okay, i took a short break from quilting and now i am back on the :bandwagon: the trouble is, i have given quilts to everyone i care too, there are quilts that come up i don't even remember making, and i have a number of new projects in mind... as dh (gcpete) says the only thing we need less than lap size quilts are wall hangings. So what do you do with all of your finished quilts? 

and if you are giving them away are you using quilt shop fabric? i love the feel of it and how easy it is to work with but if its not going somewhere its going to be loved and cared for, I cant justify the cost.


ps, yes i have kids and yes they have so many that they some have migrated to grandmas.. my oldest literally sleeps under 5 homemade quilts, and now she is quilting too... eekk! 

ideas???

thanks 
Theresa (married to Green county pete, formerly idigpotatoes)


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

If you are in Green County, you must be near Monroe. What quilt shops do like in that area. I'm south of Rockford. I have way too much fabric, but I do like quilt shops.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i go to Attic Quilts in Beloit quite a bit and Uniquely Yours in Orangeville IL occasionally. I was in Rockford last Friday to meet family for lunch and discovered Acorn Quilts which was fun. I have been to most of the shops in the Madison area, my favorite shop closed about 5 years ago and that's when I slowed my quilting down quite a bit. The biggest one up that way is Mill House in Waunakee, north of Madison. Depending on the fabric you like, Patches and Petals in Belleville has a lot of nice variety. If you are in to knitting or cross stitching, Stitchers Crossing is the triple threat because they carry all three, although the ladies there can be kind of snotty. I have probably been in every quilt shop from Madison down to the state line. so if you are looking for a particular type of fabric, i have a pretty good idea of who carries particular styles. 

With my daughter getting in quilting, I find my self constantly having sewing on the brain... i have been buying more batiks, and i have placed a couple of orders from Hancocks of Paducah. I dont have a ton of random fabric like i used to but a number of stacks of fabric for specific projects that dont have designated homes when i finish them. 

t.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I, too, have made most everyone a quilt. If I want to try out something new...I sometimes call them "homeless quilts"...meaning, I need to find them a home. I am trying to limit the big ones for us. I only quilt in winter but already have next winter's plan. The ones I give away are mostly scrap quilts. I even piece my quilt batts f/left overs. I try my best to not have a lot of money in fabric so I watch sales. We just got back f/vaca where we stopped at a few Mennonite & Amish stores...I bought fat qtrs & fabric at each one...not lots but enough for my next project, a sampler quilt.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

You could make some for charity. 

Check with your nearest NICU, sometimes they need "angel" quilts for the babies who do not make it. These are small -- smaller even than normal baby quilts -- and go to a good cause. They're either buried with the babies or the family can keep them. 

Likewise, women's and children's shelters may accept donations. 

Another thing you could consider is putting some in quilt shows and selling. Or make smaller quilting projects -- wall hangings, rugs, table runners, place mats, clothespin holders, aprons, pot holders, etc. That could open up more opportunities to give things to family and close friends.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I can make the sacrifice and take them off your hands.:grin:

But seriously, olivehill has listed a lot of good suggestions. Then there's always Etsy or advertising them for sale in the paper. Around here they have what's called Peddler's Mall's where one can set up an area to sell whatever items they want to. I've been thinking about going this route or Etsy. There's also the barter board here.

You can also check if your state has a tourism area for their artists to sell their items and go that route.

As far as the fabric I use, I like buying fabric way too much to afford the quilt shop prices. I don't use the real cheap stuff either though. The average person doesn't pay attention to the fabric, it's more about the colors and pattern.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Might I suggest you contact your local women's shelter. I take in a few quilts and they have a yearly auction and my quilts go there. They raise quite a bit of money for the shelter to pay for things that the state won't provide. I did this when I found out that the children that stay there were not able to have a birthday party because the state would not pay for a simple cake! I try to hit our dollar store and buy up a bunch of different themed plates and napkins to help out in this area. It's bad enough these kids are put out of there homes let alone not being able to have one special day for themselves.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

How about looking for fundraisers---especially for someone sick, or a family who has lost their home. I know several people on this forum have donated quilts, and then bring a nice price at a charity auction or raffle.

Also, you could whip up some fast small kids quilts, and donate to the hospital for kids witj long term problems.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I personally like project linus. It gives quilts to children who have had a tramatic event in their lives (ie serious illness, parent/sibling dies, fire, etc). Our local one supplies the hospital, police, firefighters, women's/children's shelter, and many more. It's a good group of ladies that get together (if you want to) and quilt. It is also free, no pressure, you can do as little or as much as you like. And the quilts they take are smaller.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i was thinking of project linus and i think that will be where my heart leads me after i finish up the projects have now, which are decidedly unkid like. like you said it will give me a chance to play with new patterns on a smaller scale.


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Just an idea, but Relay For Life is coming up....possibly donate one for a raffle?


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

I think you should try to sell them. Especially any you don't decide to donate to charity, etc. 

You should post pictures. We would love to see them.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I have donated some quilts to our local Infant Crisis center and made blocks for Quilt of Valor, both are wonderful places for extra quilts.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm on a quilting forum called The Quilting Bee. They are always making and donating quilts for endangered children, it's called Project Linus. There is also a group called Quilts of Valor and those quilts are donated to soldiers who have returned from the war zone. There is even a third group I've heard of that makes quilts for cancer victims.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

This is also a good place to check out for donating quilts or pieces or longarm ability.
American Hero Quilts - Help
Nancy


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you consider fund raisers, tred slowly. Sometimes the money brought in on a quilt just barely covers the cost of fabric if you are using "quilt" fabric. How are they going to advertise the raffle? Will the quilt be online? Will it be displayed in very public places? If it will be raffled to or bid on by only their own group, it won't bring in the dollars that a very public display will bring. It should be displayed, if no where else, at the biggest quilt show in the state.

You could also take blocks and turn them into totes. Add lining, a pocket on the inside, and a zipper, and you have a very nice bag for a purse if small, for knitting/quilting/sewing projects if large.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

You can send them to me.


----------

